# six-n-bait



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm hoping to get a little expert advise on my first bigwater conventional setup.

Looking for a good conventional set up for 4, 6, or 8 and bait (almost never 8). I'm also on a tight budget, so I'm thinking jigmaster, squidder, or Penn 155. I will be getting a 10' to 12' rod rated somewhere in the 2 to 8oz range and probably throwing 17lb mono.

The question is which of the above reels will get me "out there"? Or would I be better off to pay a little more and go with an ABU 5500, or 6000?

Thanks a bunch
Mitch


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

You may be thinking to light on the rod rating. If I buy a rod that casts 6oz well it likely will be more of a lob when occassionally going to 8 oz.

I would look for a rod rated 6- 10 or 12 oz. A large chunk of bait adds several oz. to the entire weight. 

I don't know anything about the reels you mentioned, but I am partial to the Penn 525 mag when I need a reel to "get the bait out there". It is an excellent reel for the first time conventional caster as well.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

1502...keep it @ 12'6 , Breakaway's HDX-not in stores yet...Tommy Wheeler's Fusion....


These 3 rods will flat out sling 5-6oz

525mag, Avet SX, SLH / SHV 20.
These reels spooled with 17lbs test..will be a good choice in reels to match with above rods.

Believe Catman32 can chime in on the older Penns..I think he is currently using one. I believe Chapa ,has a suped up squidder.

Hope this helps


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, like the Slosh30, love the 525 mag, and am starting to get more and more comfortable, and like the feel and everythin else the two Avet SX I have. Might be come Fall, they are my go to reels, 525 mag, back up number one, Slosh number two back up and a 535 for sharking.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

shaggy said:


> Me, like the Slosh30, love the 525 mag, and am starting to get more and more comfortable, and like the feel and everythin else the two Avet SX I have. Might be come Fall, they are my go to reels, 525 mag, back up number one, Slosh number two back up and a 535 for sharking.
> 
> Have Jeep will travel


What? Shaggy ya retiring th spinners???


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Check out the Seeker CSU120, Jesse just got one,I have one, AtlanticAngler Had 2-3, Absolutely the best throwing light heaver out there (IMO) Cant say a negetive thing about this rod. Will flat out smoke 4-5,will hurl 6 & bait, and can toss 8 if needed. Abu 6500,7000,7500...penn 525,535...diawa 20-30 all combine well with it.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Tight budget...

Tica 12' heavy with a 20 SHV daiwa.

It will do the trick.

Tommy


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Cdog said:


> What? Shaggy ya retiring th spinners???


Let's just say not retiring them, still need for the 8nb8 up. But for 6 ounces and less, yes, getting there  

Been going with three spinners and two conventionals (with two back up conventional reels in case of emergency, read nests!)

But they are much lighter, easier on the fingers, and sexier  

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I'd like to weigh in as well. When I saw Shaggy's AVET SX, I had to get one. Trying to find the time to get comfortable with it.

As for ease of use and dependability for 6nbait, the 525 Mag or my ABU 6500 C3CT (new ABEC bearings). 2nd choice is the SL30SH. I've just had that magged as well. Very comfortable throwing all of those.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

5500 or 6000 are too small in my opinion, get a 6500 and any of the rods mentioned above...tica dolphin is good for a guy on a budget and just good period. if you don't go Abu, the 525 mag would be my choice. The 525 AND 6500 will handle large stripers and drum and it won't feel (and look) ridiculas if you are pulling pan fish off the sand bar. if you get those smaller reels, as soon as you get the hang of your new rod, you will want a bigger reel.


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

I just got a 525 and put it on a 10' Tica. Tried it out last weekend at IBSP. Didn't catch any fish but loved the way it casted. This is my first conventional setup. I also have a Shimano baitrunner on a 9' Tica that I use for plugging and I'm very impressed with the distance I get from that setup.


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

I just got a 525 and put it on a 10' Tica. Tried it out last weekend at IBSP. Didn't catch any fish but loved the way it casted. This is my first conventional setup. I also have a Shimano baitrunner on a 9' Tica that I use for plugging and I'm very impressed with the distance I get from that setup.


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

Sorry for the double post


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*On a tight budget ...*

I have magged Jigmaster and if you put that with OM heaver you got the ticket. What I like about the Jigmaster is it is cheap, durable, and many parts used ....


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I believe a good starting reel would be the Diawa SL30SH. its a great casting reel comes with two set of casting brareks and is light in weight. 6:1 gear ratio foa a fast retrieve. And its not that expensive and will last a long time.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Seeker CSU120*

Can you buy it built already?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ya might wanna wait fer the Breakaway HDX...13', 2 equel pieces..lighter than the 1569..heard the startin price::::::::$200.00

The only thing I may not like about this 6/8 n bait rod is the hardware...don't think its gonna be all Fugi... 

Maybe we can get Nick @ Breakaway to shed some light


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Orest said:


> Can you buy it built already?


250.00$ shipped from Brian Zimmerman at Stevens Bait and Tackle in New Jersey. The man does Beautiful work.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Mitch, To answer your question penn made a surfmaster 200 with an aluminum spool. Personally I would prefer the squidder but a 200 w/ aluminum spool is the cheapest way out. You can get a used 200L or 155L for about the same money (15-20 bucks at a flea market. You won't find many in the mtn's but if you do you are more likely to get a deal on a very slightly used one. As for budget surf rods that will work best with a squidder or surfmaster you can probably (with patience and and a discerning eye) pick up an old custom fiberglass rod in pretty good shape for about 30-40 greenbacks. All in all about $50-60 bucks will buy as much as you need if you are patient.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Or you could get Reel Lucky and get a new Diawa slx30shv and a new Allstar heaver for $60. I did!


----------



## Hawk (Feb 19, 2004)

Nothing wrong with the OM 10'.
Sweet with 5-6 and bait. Will throw 8 if needed.
Light, very reasonably priced. Much better made rod than the Tica in my opinion.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

While all the reels we talked about will toss ok with 4 oz the spools really need 6 oz to really get going. Penn made a squidder 145 that would be good if you can find it with an aluminum spool. If money were no object the Penn 525 T mag or a Diawa slx20shv and a Batson or Rainshadow rated for your choice of weights.


----------

